
Show HN: Nimipay – Simple and Flexible Payments Gateway - giekaton
https://nimipay.com
======
giekaton
Nimipay source code:
[https://github.com/giekaton/nimipay](https://github.com/giekaton/nimipay)

Nimipay is based on the Nimiq JavaScript blockchain. The blockchain that is in
your browser and requires no installation. Nimiq is Crypto 3.0 - it provides
the level of simplicity that can be intuitively grasped by any layman. Anyone
can create and secure Nimiq wallet in seconds.

With the new Nimiq Hub API, it is now super simple to start accepting payments
on any website.

Nimiq Hub API: [https://nimiq.github.io/hub/quick-
start](https://nimiq.github.io/hub/quick-start)

Powered by the API, Nimipay creates an overlayed UI for the interaction with
the user's NIM wallet, shopping cart, and items.

Nimipay allows the user to add items to a shopping cart and pay for them.
After the user makes the payment, its transaction hash is returned for the
backend validation. Then after the transaction is confirmed, the user receives
the new item. It can be seen under the Items tab.

Being a modal window, Nimipay is shown on top of any website, and without the
need to re-design the website in order to integrate a webshop.

Nimipay is only ~30 kb. Vanilla JavaScript/PHP, just a few hundred lines of
code. Free to use and open source.

